# So



## El peruano

Buenos dias, me topé con esto, "Cállate, *so* payaso", sé muy bien cual es el significado, pero me gustaria saber en cuantos países se usa ...

*1-En mi pais es usada, y en los suyos???*
*2-Alguien sabe cual es el origen de esto???*

Diccionario de la lengua española © 2005 Espasa-Calpe: 
*so *


interj. Se usa solamente ante adjetivos despectivos reforzando su significación:
¡so bruto!,¡so idiota!


----------



## la_machy

En México sólo lo he oído en estas acepciones:

*so**3**.*
(Del lat. _sub_).

*1. *_So pena de._ _So pretexto._


*so**4**.*

*1. *interj. U. para hacer que se paren o detengan las caballerías.



_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Existe en México, cómo no, pero nadie lo usa... es lenguaje culto...
¿El origen? Ni idea...



la_machy said:


> En México sólo lo he oído en estas acepciones:
> 
> *so**3**.*
> (Del lat. _sub_).
> 
> *1. *_So pena de._ _So pretexto._
> 
> 
> *so**4**.*
> 
> *1. *interj. U. para hacer que se paren o detengan las caballerías.
> 
> 
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


 
Sí, pero es otro sentido.
So, aquí, es bajo pena de...

¡So pendejo! es otra cosa. _(¡Qué pendejo!)_


----------



## la_machy

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Sí, pero es otro sentido.
> So, aquí, es bajo pena de...
> 
> ¡So pendejo! es otra cosa. _(¡Qué pendejo!)_


 
_'En la casa no se desmiente a nadie, *so* pena de muerte' _

Por eso aclaré que con esas acepciones,JJV.


_Saludos_


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

la_machy said:


> _'En la casa no se desmiente a nadie, *so* pena de muerte' _
> Por eso aclaré que con esas acepciones,JJV.
> _Saludos_


 
Advertencia de los moderadores:

Favor de atenerse a la pregunta, *so *pena de tarjeta amarilla. 
Estaría bueno.


----------



## El peruano

*¡So pendejo!* es otra cosa. _(¡Qué pendejo!)_[/QUOTE]


Me refiero a esto para ser exactos, sé que es un refuerzo para una palabra despectiva.
*Pero se usa o no, esto en tu pais???*


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

El peruano said:


> *¡So pendejo!* es otra cosa. _(¡Qué pendejo!)_


 

Me refiero a esto para ser exactos, sé que es un refuerzo para una palabra despectiva. ¿?
*¿Pero se usa o no, esto en tu país???*[/QUOTE]

Leer con cuidado mi intervención. Creo que está clara.


----------



## balduino

El peruano said:


> *1-En mi pais es usada, y en los suyos???*
> *2-Alguien sabe cual es el origen de esto???*


En España sí que se usa, yo creo que no tanto como antes. 
En cuanto al origen, si buscas en el Diccionario de la Academia, verás que lo remite hasta "señor": de señor, seor; de seor, seó; de seó, so. Muy curioso.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

En España también se usa, entre otras con esta acepción de la RAE:
*so**1**.*
(Contracc. de _seó_).

*1. *adv. U. para potenciar las cualidades del adjetivo o del nombre a que antecede.


p.e. : so vago, so tonto, etc.


----------



## Esopo

PACOALADROQUE said:


> En España también se usa, entre otras con esta acepción de la RAE:
> *so**1**.*
> (Contracc. de _seó_).
> *1. *adv. U. para potenciar las cualidades del adjetivo o del nombre a que antecede.
> p.e. : so vago, so tonto, etc.


 De las cuatro acepciones del DRAE, ésta que indicas es la más habitual en España. En la lengua común es casi la única y casi siempre para destacar cualidades negativas.
Es curiosa la historia de este adverbio: es la contracción de _seó_  (que no se utiliza), que a su vez es apócope coloquial de _seor_ y este es síncopa de _señor_.
Como 'señor', cuando se antepone a un nombre encarece su significado ("se ha comprado un señor coche") decir que alguien es "so tonto" significa que se pasa de tonto.

Como preposición, el uso es arcaico y relegado a lenguaje de tipo jurídico. Por eso los niños, cuando estudian las preposiciones (a, ante, bajo..) nunca entiende _cabe_ ni _so _(<sub, 'bajo').


----------



## ManPaisa

balduino said:


> En España sí que se usa, yo creo que no tanto como antes. (Y no tiene nada de culto).
> En cuanto al origen, si buscas en el Diccionario de la Academia, verás que lo remite hasta "señor": de señor, seor; de seor, seó; de seó, so. Muy curioso.



En Colombia, igual.
Creo que los más jóvenes ni conocen el término, por lo menos los de las ciudades.
Su origen es muy evidente en portugués, donde _seu_ se usa también como equivalente de _señor/don_:  _seu burro/seu Pedro_.   Es como si dijeran _señor burro/señor Pedro._


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

En Uruguay los usos son los mismos que marcan la_machy y Juan Jacob para su país. No se usa -aunque se conoce- su uso en expresiones tales como ¡So pendejo! ni otras que se parezcan, hasta donde yo sé.
Saludos


----------



## Prima Facie

Hum...no he podido leer todas las intervenciones así que si me repito, pido disculpas de antemano.

En España sí se usa con el sentido que expresas (el "so pena de" por ejemplo, no es lo mismo. Aquí "so" es "bajo") y sobre todo en el norte.

Ignoro de dónde proviene, pero no creo que sea de "incultos" el utilizarlo. No siempre se usa con calificativos despectivos. Se puede decir "so guapo" por ejemplo.

Saludos.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Del DRAE:

*so**1**.*
(Contracc. de _seó_).
*1. *adv. U. para potenciar las cualidades del adjetivo o del nombre a que antecede.

*so**2**.*
(Del lat. _suus_).
*1. *pron. poses. desus. *su.*


*so**3**.*
(Del lat. _sub_).
*1. *prep. Bajo, debajo de. _So capa de._ _So color de._ _So pena de._ _So pretexto._


*so**4**.*
*1. *interj. U. para hacer que se paren o detengan las caballerías.

*seó**.*
(Apóc.).

*1. *m. coloq. *seor.*


*seor**, ra**.*
(Sínc.).

*1. *m. y f. *señor.*


http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltObtenerHtml?origen=RAE&IDLEMA=83184&NEDIC=Si*señor**, ra**.*
(Del lat. _senĭor, -ōris_).

*3. *adj. coloq. Antepuesto a algunos nombres, sirve para encarecer su significado. _Se produjo una señora herida_ _Me dio un señor disgusto_


----------



## Ynez

En este tema también se habló de esto: 

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1403263


----------



## mariana1976

En Argentina no lo usamos como figura en el ejemplo original, sí en contexto particulares, como el jurídico, podría presentarse la expresión "so pena", pero esto no tiene que ver con ningún regionalismo, es un uso bien normativo del español.

saludos!


----------



## Alma Shofner

Yo no lo he escuchado en so pendejo. Suena como zopenco, pero so pendejo... ¿se usará como para decirle "pára tu carro pendejo"? "detente pendejo"?

Lo de so pena de muerte, etc. si lo he escuchado, aunque no es de uso común.

Saludos


----------



## El peruano

balduino said:


> En España sí que se usa, yo creo que no tanto como antes.
> En cuanto al origen, si buscas en el Diccionario de la Academia, verás que lo remite hasta "señor": de señor, seor; de seor, seó; de seó, so. Muy curioso.


 
Gracias Balduino, esta muy claro ahora.



ManPaisa said:


> En Colombia, igual.
> Creo que los más jóvenes ni conocen el término, por lo menos los de las ciudades.
> Su origen es muy evidente en portugués, donde _seu_ se usa también como equivalente de _señor/don_: _seu burro/seu Pedro_. Es como si dijeran _señor burro/señor Pedro._


 
Lo del portugués es verdad, la escucho todo los días, vivo en São Paulo Brasil, aún en jerga para decir "Señor Jorge" se dice "SEU Jorge".

Gracias, me ayudaste a matar dos palomas de un solo tiro.



mariana1976 said:


> En Argentina no lo usamos como figura en el ejemplo original, sí en contexto particulares, como el jurídico, podría presentarse la expresión "so pena", pero esto no tiene que ver con ningún regionalismo, es un uso bien normativo del español.
> 
> saludos!


 
Solo me refería a la primera acepción:
*so1.*
(Contracc. de _seó_).
*1. *adv. U. para potenciar las cualidades del adjetivo o del nombre a que antecede.

gracias por participar
Saludos


----------



## rauljms

¿En dónde se usa el so como por ejemplo: "Hoy vine en carro, so no podré beber esta noche"?


----------



## Alcafrán

El peruano said:


> Buenos dias, me topé con esto, "Cállate, *so* payaso", sé muy bien cual es el significado, pero me gustaria saber en cuantos países se usa ...
> 
> *1-En mi pais es usada, y en los suyos???*
> *2-Alguien sabe cual es el origen de esto???*
> 
> Diccionario de la lengua española © 2005 Espasa-Calpe:
> *so *
> 
> 
> interj. Se usa solamente ante adjetivos despectivos reforzando su significación:
> ¡so bruto!,¡so idiota!



En España se usa mucho, sobre todo en el sur, pero también en todo el país. Hay una canción de un grupo de rock que decía eso de "so payaso".


----------



## Pinairun

rauljms said:


> ¿En dónde se usa el so como por ejemplo: "Hoy vine en carro, so no podré beber esta noche"?



Por aquí no. No con el significado que tendría en tu ejemplo: por lo que, por tanto.


----------



## cbrena

rauljms said:


> ¿En dónde se usa el so como por ejemplo: "Hoy vine en carro, so no podré beber esta noche"?


Parece el *so* inglés, utilizado a traspiés en una frase en español.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Tal cual. Más claro, echale agua. Si nos contagiamos hasta de las conjunciones, ya no tenemos salvación.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

rauljms said:


> ¿En dónde se usa el so como por ejemplo: "Hoy vine en carro, so no podré beber esta noche"?



De ninguna manera en México. Pnemos: así que...


----------



## chamyto

rauljms said:


> ¿En dónde se usa el so como por ejemplo: "Hoy vine en carro, *so* no podré beber esta noche"?



Hola, parece que en este caso es un calco del inglés que quiere decir "por tanto, así que" . En España no lo he oído.


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Hola:

Cuando yo era chico pensaba que ¡So idiota! o similares era una pronunciación _descuidada_ de ¡Sos idiota! (por acá no usamos _eres_ sino _sos_). Ya estaba bastante crecidito cuando me enteré que, por el contrario, en realidad era una forma _refinada_ de decir: ¡Pero qué idiota! ¡Si serás idiota!

Hoy día casi no se usa salvo, deliberadamente, para explicitar ironía. Siempre lo he oído con adjetivos denigratorios, no sabía que se pudiera usar con otro tipo de adjetivos.


----------



## jorgema

rauljms said:


> ¿En dónde se usa el so como por ejemplo: "Hoy vine en carro, so no podré beber esta noche"?




Eso uso sólo lo he escuchado acá en Estados Unidos, especialmente entre hispanos bilingües, de segunda generación, aunque también entre inmigrantes relativamente recientes (es casi una muletilla). 

En cuanto al _*so*_ como interjección de refuerzo sigue siendo muy usado en el Perú a nivel coloquial y familiar y, hasta donde recuerdo, por gente de todas las edades:_ ¡Cállate, so bruto!, ¡so pedazo de ignorante, no me contradigas!_


----------



## Aviador

En Chile creo que ese _so_ de refuerzo no se usa. Sólo lo he oído alguna vez cuando se quiere ser gracioso usando expresiones poco habituales, como aquellas que se oyen en los doblajes extranjeros.


----------



## RIAADVD

Esta palabra la escuchado mucho en España para insultar a la gente, mas no se si tiene una definición como tal por ejemplo: Eres un mentiroso, ¡So Cerdo!

¿Se usa mucho esto hoy en día o es una expresión regionalista?


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Hola:

Por acá no se usa nunca. En literatura (más bien antigua) puede verse a veces para introducir e intensificar un insulto.

Saludos.


----------



## ukimix

_So paparote_: me la dijo mi padre en la infancia. Mi mamá no la usaba. Saludo


----------



## Lexinauta

RIAADVD said:


> Esta palabra la escuchado mucho en España para insultar a la gente, mas no se si tiene una definición como tal por ejemplo: Eres un mentiroso, ¡*s*o *c*erdo!


La palabra 'so' no es insulto; el insulto es 'cerdo'.
'So' actúa como intensificador del adjetivo al que antecede.


----------



## ukimix

Lexinauta said:


> La palabra 'so' no es insulto; el insulto es 'cerdo'.
> 'So' actúa como intensificador del adjetivo al que antecede.



Muy cierto. Pregunta: ¿conocen casos en los que lo que se intensifique sea un adjetivo que pondera positivamente a algo o alguien? Todos los casos que me vienen a la mente son para insultar o reprender.


----------



## Jonno

Aunque el DRAE no lo indique, el uso que se le da siempre es en negativo. Mira lo que dice el Moliner:

so3 (de "seó"; pronunc. proclítica: "") m. Se antepone a cualquier insulto que se dirige a alguien, en estado de irritación o en lenguaje informal: "¡So burro!".

http://www.diclib.com/cgi-bin/d.cgi...es=1&category=cat4#.VCENRdkazCQ#ixzz3E7G8qTYc


----------



## ACQM

RIAADVD said:


> Esta palabra la escuchado mucho en España para insultar a la gente, mas no se si tiene una definición como tal por ejemplo: Eres un mentiroso, ¡So Cerdo!
> 
> ¿Se usa mucho esto hoy en día o es una expresión regionalista?



Sí se usa en España, creo que más o menos, por toda España se usa y está bastante viva, aunque la usan más los mayores que los jóvenes, tampoco está desfasada o anticuada, creo.

Si te lees el hilo desde el principio verás de donde viene (de "señor") y, por tanto, qué significa.


----------

